# Riding through thick woods/forest



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I have well over 100 acres of woods/forest to ride through, and I love it. I'm always making new trails and I have the best horse ever for it, she loves to push trees out of the way, will put her head under a fallen tree and lift it up with her neck so I can push it out of the way etc... Shes the ultimate "bush horse". However last time I had her out she ended up with a bruised cornea from a twig in the eye.

I'm a fairly new trail rider in terms of making my own trails and exploring through forests. I've been sheltered doing arena riding and groomed trails and open fields until now.

Is this a problem I am going to have to worry about with her a lot? Is there anyway to protect her from eye injuries like this? Poor thing is almost 2 weeks later and her eye is still squinty and runny. I've been leaving her fly mask on 24/7 to protect her eye from dust/dirt and light.

Anyway... I feel like a newbie now lol. I'm in such new territory for riding these days and I love it, but i'm worried about eye injuries now.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Eye injuries are not to be played with. It shouldn't still be squinty and runny. Did a vet look at it? Does she have a corneal ulcer? Is she on medication, has it improved at all?

Once you have fixed her eye... Which I am very concerned about... If you really are working/riding in tight spots, perhaps riding in a fly mask for protection?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My personal rule is that I take horses on trails after they are clear enough for a horse to walk through. Not that we never duck around trees or push branches out of the way, but the trail has to generally have a wide enough path for a horse to go through without pushing through brush. That's because I know a horse named Jack (one-eyed Jack) who lost his eye by getting it poked out by a branch on a trail ride. 
I go out with saws and nippers and clear my trails through the woods before bringing horses on them. At least I get a path that has no big branches or trippers in the way. I'm not saying what you are doing is wrong, it's just risky as you can see from your own experience.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I always make sure the path is wide enough for a horse to go through. It was just a freak accident we went to turn around and she hit a branch. 

I consulted my vet, I had her on banamine, flushed the eye and am putting antibiotic drops in it daily. I also gave her a shot of Exceed to make sure it didn't get infected. I'm pretty versed in eye injuries as this same horse managed to rip half her eyelid off a couple years ago and had to be stitched back on lol. 

It was pretty bruised so the vet said it will take awhile to heal. Its not swollen anymore, just squinty and a bit runny.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

My trail horse is like yours in that he will go through or over almost anything, but I try to avoid doing that as much as I can for the reasons you found out. I hope she will fully recover. 

What I did around our place was go along the trails and cut a path up to 10' (I am short). It took a lot of work but it is nice to have that breathing space when riding in the woods and know that neither my horse or myself is likely to get a stick in the eye. For now it is not a long trail but I just keep adding to it as time goes on and eventually it should easily be a 1/2 day's ride worth. 

I know a horse that ended up hitting the end of a dead juniper branch head on and lodged it deep into her shoulder where it broke off and splintered. $5000 of surgery and medical bills later she is fine but certainly you would prefer to minimize that risk if you can by making things as safe as reasonable.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Consulted- as in phone call? Not a physical exam to examine? Bruised cornea is unusual terminology honestly, the cornea is very fragile and an ulcer is much more likely. Depending on what antibiotic drops you are using, you really should be seeing an improve,net, and because you aren't, it is time for a physical exam and further investigation. Corneal ulcers can get nasty quickly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

our trails are wooded, though very well groomed in the most part. occasionally, we must turn around when we confront a super mess of a downed tree. we don't go 'off roading' because the area we are in has old wells here and there that can trap a rider who steps on them

in any case, turning around bring the horse in contact with stray branches. all I can say is to go slow, don't trim horse's whiskers, either.

do you have any photos of your area?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I may not groom a trail ahead of time but I do pick the clearest way through even if I have to back track a lot.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

My family has used horses to haul logs in the woods longer than I've been around. I grew up with horses in dense forests and we've had quite a few lose an eye to a branch. We use blinders on the horses to give a bit of eye protection, other than that they go naked. I can't really help you much, but maybe you could try blinders?


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the world of trail riding. You seem to have a great horse for the job. 

I clear my trails with long handle cutters to remove anything at horse-eye level. I don't mind the human eye-level, but a helmet and glasses have saved my skull and eyes many time.  

I also remove fallen branches at risk of poking on legs or belly. I've seen a branch flip up and impale a horse on the high inner hind and it wasn't pretty. I'm a bit crazy, as we are taking about many many miles of trail. 
If I have to go in wild bush, I choose carefully the most open path. I ride in thick forest, so I suppose it is similar to your area.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I am a trail groomer also...here on the ones around home anyway. I am lucky to have forest land to ride on so it's a trail or wide abandoned logging roads. I also carry nippers for those pesky small branches in the way.
Hope your horse heals soon and with no ill effects.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I consulted with my vet, sent her pics and did facetime etc... shes confident it will heal in time. I'm far from a newbie with this stuff and have a lot of vet training under my hat so I am confident in my ability to deal with this. If its not looking better by Tues(which will be 2 weeks since it happened) I am going to have her come out to access things  Monday is a holiday and i'm not paying a $300 emergency farm call for a holiday call, especially when i've had almost $6000 in vet bills this winter from a freak pasture accident with my yearling. 

As for the trails. I've been taking a hatchet out with me to clear out the trails. I will have to keep at it. I'm starting to walk a lot of them too so I can clear them in advance. But sometimes we find ourselves in tight spots. I have to say I am LOVING the real trail riding lol. We have found 3 marshes and a river to swim in so far. Its pretty neat finding all these hidden gems in the back woods. 

I've been using the ap "track my hack" to track our trails and we are marking them with flagging tape as well. I just need to be more mindful of where we turn around apparently to make sure no more eyes get poked. I felt AWFUL when I saw her eye when we got back to the barn.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I will bush wack, if I have to, to pick up a trail again, but it is I that moves branches out of the way, not the horse, using his head. You need a good handle on your horse, so you can check him, lift a branch, make a tight adjustment in direction, ect, versus having that horse plow through.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know where to begin.....so I'll just say, may all your trails be neatly groomed.....many, or rather, most, of mine are not.

I ride in several wilderness areas....they are what they are....and will be, for ever more. We often have to go off trail.

Come to think of it....my ride yesterday involved a saw, three times, just to get through....and actually, that was a pretty well groomed trail.....for the most part....

So, I guess, if you're going to ride just the good, groomed trails, you're going to miss a lot of really nice rides IMO....


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Well groomed trails are boring and bushwhacking is fun. I think you've learned the important lesson here, keep your eyes peeled so you can steer you horse around problems. Always keep in mind, horses are the most self destructive critter out there, if they can find a way to hurt themselves they will.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh I am not sticking to groomed trails!! I love bushwhacking lol. I'm addicted to it. I try not to let her get her head under trees but sometimes she insists when i'm trying to move it myself. Shes a goof like that. Standardbreds make the best bushwhacking horses lol. My two warmbloods wouldn't be caught dead in some of the places this standie has taken me haha. She especially loves going through the marshy areas. Shes a water hog. 

I just need to be extra mindful of where she tries to put herself. And invest in a saddle bag so I can keep tools for cutting away low braches/trees etc..


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Oh I am not sticking to groomed trails!! I love bushwhacking lol. I'm addicted to it. I try not to let her get her head under trees but sometimes she insists when i'm trying to move it myself. Shes a goof like that. Standardbreds make the best bushwhacking horses lol. My two warmbloods wouldn't be caught dead in some of the places this standie has taken me haha. She especially loves going through the marshy areas. Shes a water hog.
> 
> I just need to be extra mindful of where she tries to put herself. And invest in a saddle bag so I can keep tools for cutting away low braches/trees etc..


If you need a good saw...this is the real deal....

19" No. 20 Fanno Trail Pack Saw with Leather Scabbard-outfitterssupply.com

Mine is a Fiskars....which I don't think they make anymore but this one is close.....cuts better than any I've had...

I'm thinking about packing a small chainsaw......echo has a 12" that weighs 6 pounds empty.....looks like it could fit in a padded lunch box....


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've considered a battery powered saw myself as I get older. I no longer enjoy rubbery arms from the constant sawing and instead want to enjoy the trail more!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Darrin said:


> I've considered a battery powered saw myself as I get older. I no longer enjoy rubbery arms from the constant sawing and instead want to enjoy the trail more!


There are times when a powered saw would be really useful.....The lightest I've found is a gas powered echo......weight empty is 6 pounds and it looks like the powerhead would fit in a padded/insulated lunch box....I've looked at battery powered chain saws as well but most are a bit heavier...

I'm worried that a gas leak might end up on my horse....and cause a chemical burn.....

Does anyone pack a gas powered saw? Any advice?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I know someone that does but takes a pack horse to carry his trail clearing equipment. 

Gas and oil is the reason I've been thinking about carrying a battery operated. saw. If you don't take care there can be a mess in a hurry.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Darrin said:


> I know someone that does but takes a pack horse to carry his trail clearing equipment.
> 
> Gas and oil is the reason I've been thinking about carrying a battery operated. saw. If you don't take care there can be a mess in a hurry.


Yes, that's one reason I haven't pulled the trigger on a lite weight chainsaw....still, even the battery powered saws need chain oil.....

I've been thinking of putting the saw's power head in a padded lunch container....and some have plastic "bowl" type inserts.....

I don't use a saw every trip, but here lately, as I've ridden with some new friends who aren't as confident, I've cut more....still, with the larger blow downs, a hand saw just doesn't work for the most part.....the good new is they're wanting to ride more in the national forest and wilderness area....and are growing a bit tired of the same old groomed trails....


----------

